# Iberital l'Anna 1grp pressure problem



## Mannytheman (Oct 8, 2015)

Dear All,

Firstly I'm a newbie so forgive me for getting things wrong...

I have Iberital L'Anna 1 group and when pulling a shot the pressure is hitting 12 rather than the usual 8-9. When this is happening I'm also finding a stream of water coming from what from my lack of knowledge appears to be a waste pipe.

Any thoughts appreciated!

thanks


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Is the waste pipe from the bottom of the machine into the drip tray? If yes, generally this is an Over Pressure Valve, I don't know your machine but most of them seem to have it. It's to prevent too much pressure build up, so to an extent is doing it's job. You might want to try and find a manual or information on the machine in case it has an accesible way to change the pressure, coming through as 12 bar sounds pretty high - although I think I've read that may be intended pressure for people using pre-ground coffee and pressurised baskets. Has this just started happening (the high pressure) or has it always been that way?

I'm sure others will have even better suggestions than me...


----------



## angio (Jul 10, 2015)

First and foremost any photos would be really helpful.

Is your L'Anna plumbed in or is it the "Handy" version that has the on board water reservoir? I would hazard a guess that it's the plumbed in version as I have a Handy and the pressure gauge on mine only shows boiler pressure and not pump pressure. That and the over pressure valve on mine feeds back into the pipe between the pump and the flow meter; This is to conserve water and prevent you having to refill the reservoir too often. Often with coffee machines that are plumbed into the mains there's no need to conserve water in the same so the OPV feeds to the drain. Your drip tray probably feeds into the same waste pipe - look for a small drain hole in the bottom.

So, if you do have the plumbed in version the chances are the waste pipe of which you speak is indeed a pipe that is supposed to be connected to a drain and that the stream of water coming from it is the OPV. If you aren't happy with the pressure at the group head, the OPV is going to need adjustment (if that's even possible with the L'anna OPV - I don't know as I've never needed to bother with mine).

It's a bit of guess work without a bit more information about the model and pictures are always nice!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If your machine has a rotary pump ( big motor+brass pump head), then try reducing the pressure down to 9 bar: Turn the screw adjuster on the brass pumphead anti-clockwise 1/2 a turn at a time until you reach 9 bar. The expansion valve should then stop dumping water.

If the expansion valve still leaks, then it's better to fit a new valve, as they are difficult to adjust / overhaul especially if working in hard water areas.

(A photo of the offending valve would be helpful.)


----------



## Mannytheman (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi folks thx for your responses... Here're some photos








the water's coming out of the little tube into the circular tray when I'm doing shots. Other photo is to show where I'm filling from, not plumbed in but the "plumbed in" version.

I'm in London with super hard water which I'm sure doesn't help anything!

Any of this info help?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like the correct valve should have 2 side ports - only 1 of the 2 pipes is connected to the 1 port valve.

A new 2 side port expansion valve costs about £40.

Do try reducing the pump pressure to 9 bar before attacking the expansion valve (the Iberital side & back panels are easy to remove !)


----------



## Mannytheman (Oct 8, 2015)

Many thanks everyone, reducing the pump pressure worked perfectly, has been working perfectly for over a year









However... new problem now. Pump is drawing water from the reservoir I have at the back, but when it comes to pulling shots it starts and then immediately sounds like it grinds to a halt, so I stop immediately. I have noticed when it's doing this he pressure shoots up to 12. I have tried to reduce the pressure as previously but to no avail, same outcome. This all started when pulling a shot and reservoir ran out of water mid shot (which I know is a serious no no!).

Again if anyone can shed any light, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Sounds like the pumphead is seizing up. If you remove the pumphead from the pump motor ( undo big s/steel clip), you can try turning the pumphead shaft by hand. If it's too stiff to turn by hand, you need a new pumphead. If the shaft turns easily, then the starter capacitor is probably faulty.

NB When fitting a new pumphead, it's worthwhile fitting a new capacitor also....


----------

